# TRAINING WITH FUTURE DII TEAM



## Kicknit22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Can a player train in the spring with a DII program, while still a senior in HS? Just curious.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> Can a player train in the spring with a DII program, while still a senior in HS? Just curious.


 Define "train".


----------



## outside! (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Define "train".


You know, practice with team. I know HS players can train with NAIA teams, since NAIA has basically no recruiting restrictions.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

outside! said:


> You know, practice with team. I know HS players can train with NAIA teams, since NAIA has basically no recruiting restrictions.


NAIA recruiting rules are a lot looser than NCAA, but I wouldn't say no restrictions.

NCAA teams can hold non-recruiting camps just about anytime, and teams can hold Captains Camp before the officially allowed preseason practice as long as the coach does not directly plan or observe them.


----------



## outside! (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> NAIA recruiting rules are a lot looser than NCAA, but I wouldn't say no restrictions.


An NAIA coach told an ID camp we attended that they had "very few" recruiting restrictions.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

outside! said:


> An NAIA coach told an ID camp we attended that they had "very few" recruiting restrictions.


My son was invited to an ID camp so the coach could verify the assistant's evaluation of him (and the $100 fee for the camp had nothing to do with it ).  He told the participants at the camp that he was not allowed by NCAA regulations to make any recruiting offers at the camp, but that some might be hearing from him later.  Less than an hour later, while my son was showering at his friend's campus apartment about a block away, he called.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Define "train".


Just attend and train with the team during spring practices.  If they’re committed and have signed the NOI.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 21, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> Just attend and train with the team during spring practices.  If they’re committed and have signed the NOI.


Meant N.L.I.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 25, 2019)

Come on! Where’s all the smart, people in the know when I need ya?


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> Come on! Where’s all the smart, people in the know when I need ya?


If the coach says it is OK and you are still not sure, send the question to the headquarters of the athletic conference in which they claim membership.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> If the coach says it is OK and you are still not sure, send the question to the headquarters of the athletic conference in which they claim membership.


Thank you.


----------



## Playmaker38 (Sep 29, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> Can a player train in the spring with a DII program, while still a senior in HS? Just curious.


This is a no. Source: D2 coach


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 29, 2019)

Playmaker38 said:


> This is a no. Source: D2 coach


Thanks P38.


----------

